# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.2 >  Конфигурации для ювелирной торговли

## Vlad_12

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
"Бухгалтерия ювелирного ломбарда"
"ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Приемный пункт ювелирного ломбарда"
"ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Ювелирный салон"
"ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Ювелирный торговый дом"
"ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Управление ювелирным производством"
*

----------

dark74 (15.01.2013), debrus (07.07.2015), defender2000 (08.06.2015), ftw (27.06.2013), gill_bates (01.05.2015), Ladydy (12.07.2013), mishgan1970 (26.10.2013), Murz0id (01.02.2015), root7 (18.02.2015), vasy9856 (02.09.2021), Анфиса (31.10.2013), Иванушка45 (21.01.2015)

----------


## Vlad_12

* 1С Управление ювелирным предприятием, редакция 1.3*
*Установка и обновление конфигурации для Управление Ювелирным Предприятием 1.3.34.1 от 02.01.2013 для 1С*

*:)* конфигурации *Управление ювелирным предприятием, редакция 1.3*
Данная конфигурация, дорабатывалась на реальном предприятии (розничная и оптовая торговля Ювелирными изделиями)
под их Ювелирные нужды. Основана на 1С УПП 1.3.
Обновлено до 1.3.34.1. 
*ИЗМЕНЕНИЯ В КОНФИГУРАЦИИ  1С: УПРАВЛЕНИЕ ЮВЕЛИРНЫМ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕМ*
Добавлен интуитивно понятный рабочий стол.
Добавлен привычная бухгалтерам "Панель Функций"
Добавлен рабочий стол для магазина "Розница".
Изменения в спрабочнике Номенклатура:
1) Добавлены реквизиты для Номенклатуры:
- Вид изделия
- Вес изделия
- Размер
- Вставки
- Проба изделия
- Материал изделия
- Виды огранки
- Производители
- Ячейки 
- Паллеты (планшеты)
2) Добавлен автоматический ввод наименования по реквититам: Вид изделия, Материал изделия, Проба изделия, Вес изделия, 
Размер, Вставки
3) Добавлен реквизит "Вес изделия" в документы и печатные формы (отраслевые):
- Возврат товаров от покупателя
- Поступление товаров и услуг
- Реализация товаров и услуг
- Перемещение товаров , ТОРГ-13
- Счет - фактура 1137 выданый по основанию документа "Реализация товаров и услуг"
- Счет - фактура 1137 полученный по основанию документа "Поступление товаров и услуг"
   Добавлен реквизит "Вес изделия" в (отраслевые) отчеты:
- Ведомость товаров на складах
- Ведомость по товарам в рознице
- Закупки отраслевая
- Продажи отраслевая
4) Добавлен справочник "Корреспонденции счетов"

Конфа - бесплатная! Для скачивания данной конфигурации (стоит пароль на скачивание) необходимо
отправить SMS типа.... (шутка).
эл.письмо на адрес estetzato@bk.ru с указанием того:
1) ваше имя.
3) опишите "нахрена" вам она нужна? 
3) опишите вид деятельности Вашего предприятия (розничная, оптовая торговли, производство, ломбард или т.д.)
4) согласие на написание отзывов о конфе (недочетах и ошибках) - для исправления и выпуска обновлений (они вам же и пригодятся!).
5) ответить на секретный вопрос "как вы используете разрешение пробирной палаты"
и я вышлю Вам бесплатно пароль. или напрямую конфу на почту кину (архив 215 мб, соответственно без демо версии)
просто не хочется чтобы мой труд валялся по всему интернету и кто - то на нем деньги делал.

*ссылка на скачивание:* http://files.mail.ru/81BF9D




> *Не забываем про спасибо, Вам плевать, а мне приятно!*

----------

dark74 (15.01.2013), ftw (27.06.2013), Murz0id (01.02.2015)

----------


## Vlad_12

*Внимание !* По непонятным мне причинам. конфу удаляют с файлообменников !
Хотя основа (УПП) приобретена легально. Авторы доработки за !
Ну видно, сильно она комуто мешает. (мля, достанут же - вообще свободно положим)
*ну тоды будем кидать на почту.*
:)
ссылка и релиз от 14.01.2013
http://files.mail.ru/443713FD74F64C28A2D9AE7B5386BE06
http://www.fayloobmennik.net/2519817

----------

dark74 (15.01.2013), ftw (27.06.2013), GT_Racing (06.08.2013), komisarenko (19.01.2013), lovshum (03.02.2013), Murz0id (01.02.2015), sdimasik (05.04.2013), swopster (01.04.2013), VitaliusR (18.03.2013), _LEV_ (06.02.2013), Рахим (27.01.2013)

----------


## ftw

Очень правильный проект )

----------

Vlad_12 (29.06.2013)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Очень правильный проект )


СПАСИБО!

----------

Murz0id (01.02.2015), zesar (07.08.2013)

----------


## ftw

Как развивается проэкт? Есть обновления?

----------


## GT_Racing

Приветствую Вас!
Можно ли как-то заполучить конфигурацию?При попытке отправить письмо, пишет юзер не найден

----------


## zesar

Vlad, а как получить конфу 1с 8.2 управление ювелиркой переход на страницу указывает. что страница не найдена - ошибка 404, так и по другим ссылкам. Можно на мыло скинуть fipf@yandex.ru

----------


## __irina

Можно и мне? Очень надо. Скинуть на mailbox_rsm@mail.ru. Заранее благодарю.

----------


## mdalex

можно и мне тоже ссылки не работают mdalexp@gmail.com

----------


## ЮлияМ23

Доброй ночи! Не получается отправить вам письмо. Можно ли получить на почту пожалуйста. yulechka.ermolaeva@list.ru.  Заранее огромное спасибо

----------


## bivlev

1С Управление ювелирным предприятием. Хотелось бы посмотреть. Прошу Вас отправить на почту boris_ivlev@mail.ru.Заранее благодарен. Моё имя Борис. производство, Розничная и оптовая торговля.

----------


## drdroid

Привет, кинь мне конфу по ювелирке: dr.droid@gmail.com
спасибо!

----------


## Rodik

Здравствуйте! Киньте пожалуйста конфигурацию по ювелирке на belief299@mail.ru. Необходима для ювелирного магазина. 
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## mishgan1970

и нам losev-70@ya.ru

----------


## asteriks

Доброе время суток! Пожалуйста, киньте конфигурацию на elpark@rambler.ru. Небольшое ювелирное производство.

----------


## Анфиса

Доброй ночи. Скиньте пожалуйста конфигурацию  Управление ювелирным предприятием anfisa.chexovich@mail.ru  Мое имя Анфиса. Небольшой цех, розничная торговля. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## DarkLamer

Привет! Меня зовут Алексей и у меня небольшое производство. интересно попробовать вашу конфигурацию) моя почта bergeza@gmail.com . Заранее благодарю)

----------


## Vlad_12

друзья, проект временно заморожен, в связи с разводом. приношу свои извинения....

----------

Murz0id (01.02.2015)

----------


## Suns-De-GreeN

У кого конфа завалялась поделитесь ссылкой будьласка.

----------


## Vlad_12

попробуй отсюда взять https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1KH...U0R1l1RUU/edit

вроде отсюда грузиться, что там точно не помню стадию, данную конфу 8 месяцев не видел, берите, пробуйте, пишите, отвечать буду по мере возможности

----------

borisusman (27.07.2015), Murz0id (01.02.2015), Suns-De-GreeN (05.01.2014), vagreen (13.10.2016), varmau (15.02.2014), Батрафил (28.02.2015)

----------


## Suns-De-GreeN

Я вот уже долгое время бьюсь над проблемой учета на своих розничных точках. Много разных конфигураций испробовал, мало что понравилось с коробки. Более или менее АБ: УЮТ10.3 . и то слишком нагружена ненужной херью. А для розницы я считаю нужно чем проще тем лучше. Также постоянно есть необходимость в операциях по обмену изделий на лом.
Эту конфигурацию (на которую дали ссылку) сами дописывали или это конфигурация "типовая"?

----------


## Vlad_12

> Я вот уже долгое время бьюсь над проблемой учета на своих розничных точках. Много разных конфигураций испробовал, мало что понравилось с коробки. Более или менее АБ: УЮТ10.3 . и то слишком нагружена ненужной херью. А для розницы я считаю нужно чем проще тем лучше. Также постоянно есть необходимость в операциях по обмену изделий на лом.
> Эту конфигурацию (на которую дали ссылку) сами дописывали или это конфигурация "типовая"?


переделывалась из типовой упп под реальное оптовое предприятие, оно на ней и работает, ихние дописали, от себя добавил розницу - для бывшей жены, она ип, она на ней розницу и ведет

----------

ftw (06.10.2014), Murz0id (01.02.2015)

----------


## Expulse

Ребят,хелп пожалуйста, ничего не можем понять,все установилось хорошо, когда забиваем приход или отгрузку никак не ввести в поле "вес" ничего =(

----------


## Expulse

ау люди =(

----------


## Иванушка45

1) Иван
3) Занимаемся золотом и серебром, хочу перейти на 1с 
Отзывы без проблем где скажешь там и напишу
почта alpproms@mail.ru

----------


## Expulse

В общем все решили, пригласили программера - за деньги полностью всю настроил - Если кому нужно пишите - можем договориться expulse@live.ru

----------


## Vlad_12

> В общем все решили, пригласили программера - за деньги полностью всю настроил - Если кому нужно пишите - можем договориться expulse@live.ru


стало очень интересно что программер правил? т.к. загрузил, поставил, и чудо - все корректно работает. но из описанного сделал вывод, что вы не соблюдаете очередность заполнения справочников и документов, здесь на форуме есть книги по 1с управление производственным предприятие, советую почитать.
извените если обидел. вот пример ввода http://www.floomby.ru/s2/KeH9b6

---------- Post added at 16:47 ---------- Previous post was at 16:38 ----------




> 1) Иван
> 3) Занимаемся золотом и серебром, хочу перейти на 1с 
> Отзывы без проблем где скажешь там и напишу
> почта alpproms@mail.ru


кинул в почту ссылку, для остальных ссылка https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...Qkk&authuser=0

----------

Murz0id (01.02.2015), Натик22 (13.05.2021)

----------


## Murz0id

Спасибище огромное! Я уже отчаялся искать нечто подобное!

----------


## Expulse

Суть такова, что мы работаем с точным весом,а каждое изделие имеет все таки уникальный вес.
После литейки и обработки каждое изделие весит по разному - (например одно 1,22 грамма, а другое 1,25 грамм, а третье может вобще весить как 1,10 так и 1,32 ) расхождение небольшое есть.
До этого мы работали в 1с 7.7 в аспекте ювелир, при создании накладной общий вес вводили в ручную.
В этой программе так же и хотелось, что бы вес можно было вводить и корректировать в самой накладной, что бы работать с точными весами а не с средними.
В общем конфигурацию от части правил программист,отчасти сам я. Печать в торг 12 тоже пришлось редактировать, да насколько помню еще и с вычислением общей стоимости и цены косяк небольшой был, в общем поправили так как нужно было)

Не спорю,если кто то работает со средним весом,это программа подойдет,и можно даже не редактировать(хотя повторюсь,косяки со временем будут выползать - в плане расчетов и в плане вывода на печать)
Вроде попытался объяснить суть)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Не спорю,если кто то работает со средним весом,это программа подойдет,и можно даже не редактировать(хотя повторюсь,косяки со временем будут выползать - в плане расчетов и в плане вывода на печать)
> Вроде попытался объяснить суть)


Попробую в двух словах: Сначала правильно заносить товар в справочник номенклатура (никакой усредненности по весу и т.д. тут нету, каждому товару отдельная карточка номенклатуры.). Справочник "Номенклатура" является общим для всех документов. т.е. из него берутся данные в приходную, в расходную, в перемещение, в чек ккм и т.д. включая обмен с интернет магазином.
Если вносить вес только в расходку, то при возврате его снова прейдеться вбивать, и в отчете по общему весу видов металлов он тоже не будет учтен, и во все документы его тоже вручную. Так же в "номенклатуре" присваивается штрихкод, вид меттала, проба, виды вставок, их. размеры, виды огранок и т.д. Все это проделывается для каждого изделия индивидуально! никакого усреднения!
Для упрощения товары добавляются методом копирования (меняется только отличающийся раздел)
Пример: 
1е изделие -  Кольцо:  Золото  583, Размер: 17,5, Вес изделия: 3,12 гр., Артикул: А5632
при копировании получим тоже самое и сменим то что не соответствует к примеру "вес" и "Артикул"
Кольцо:  Золото  583, Размер: 17,5, Вес изделия: 3,02 гр., Артикул: А5631
http://www.floomby.ru/s2/XeHdY8
так же в программе предусмотрен быстрый прием на склад на основе шаблона с печатью ценника (по необходимости)
http://www.floomby.ru/s2/GeHdGm
что выглядит примерно так 
http://www.floomby.ru/s2/TeHdET
Вообще при работе с программой стоит почитать руководство пользователя по 1С Управление производственным предприятие. Там описан весь процесс работы с программой исключая "Ювелирное отступление".
При этом почти всегда предприятия подгоняют необходимые "моменты" программы под себя.
Удачи всем.
P.S. примеры накладных из программы 
http://www.floomby.ru/s2/DeHdjn
http://www.floomby.ru/s2/xeHd5e

---------- Post added at 20:26 ---------- Previous post was at 19:18 ----------

Добавлю Руководство пользователя по 1С Управление производственным предприятие.
https://yadi.sk/d/3duBD3HCePf8D

----------

defender2000 (08.06.2015), OldPanda (07.02.2015)

----------


## OldPanda

А если эту конфигурацию использовать в мастерской? 
 Ремонт, изготовление, торговля, мелкий опт. 
 Как правильно добавить услуги? (пайка, полировка, изм. размеров и тд и тп)

----------


## Vlad_12

> Как правильно добавить услуги? (пайка, полировка, изм. размеров и тд и тп)


добавляете сначала в номенклатуру, затем через "реализация товаров и услуг" на вкладке услуги .
советую почитать 1С Управление производственным предприятие.
https://yadi.sk/d/3duBD3HCePf8D

----------

defender2000 (08.06.2015), OldPanda (08.02.2015)

----------


## Батрафил

КОнфа еще жива? или утеряна навсегда?

---------- Post added at 17:48 ---------- Previous post was at 16:25 ----------

нашел. скачал. поставил. при запуске требует лицензию. удалил все полностью, почистил комп все переустановил заново. и все равно просит лицензию. До этого стояла базовая конфа УТ. в чем беда? где косячу?

----------


## Vlad_12

по подробнее про лицензию (точнее про то что просит), так как ничего подобного я в конфе не писал

----------


## Батрафил

> по подробнее про лицензию (точнее про то что просит), так как ничего подобного я в конфе не писал


эмм. поставил конфу. создал новую базу с вашей конфигурацией. пытаюсь зайти а 1с пишет что лицензии нет.

---------- Post added at 02:03 ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 ----------

просит указать файл лицензии либо пин код.

----------


## Батрафил

Безымянный.jpg вот такое окно выдает

----------


## Батрафил

изначально подумал что изза того что ось 8, начинаются проблемы. поставил на хр все тоже самое. не могу понять где что не так.

----------


## Vlad_12

> изначально подумал что изза того что ось 8, начинаются проблемы. поставил на хр все тоже самое. не могу понять где что не так.


у тебя не запускается (требует ключ или лицензию) сама платформа, а не конфигурация. приобрети ключ или используй Unipatch и будет тебе счастье.

на всякий случай полезная ветка http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...%8F-win-xp-x64

----------

Батрафил (02.03.2015)

----------


## alexandr_ll

Посмотрите, может что-то подобное
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...172#post435172

----------

Батрафил (02.03.2015)

----------


## Vlad_12

удали свою платформу и скачай эту платформу и не парся
http://www.unibytes.com/ptueDxtDdCMLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## Батрафил

Спасибо всем.с Unipatch работает все. но сам факт остается. платформа куплена официально вместе с конфигурацией УТ. единственное только то что лицензия получена  с помощью пинкода и номера комплекта. до этого все работало без нареканий.

----------


## Vlad_12

возможно они вносили изменения под ут, хотя раньше такого не встречал

----------


## gill_bates

Так что это конфигурация пропала в глубинах мироздания ?

----------


## Vlad_12

ну как сказать...)))) но кому надо читают начало поста

----------


## oleg-beseder

Олег
Серебро опт и розница
Отзывы и ошибки отправлю, почта oleg-beseder@mail.ru

----------


## debrus

Какая версия 1с нужна для этой конфигурации

----------


## debrus

Почему никто не отписывается,как конфигурация?

----------


## Expulse

Хрень... после того как вложили деньги в нее еще, перестроили и через месяц работы начали вылазить косяки, обратились к программисту который настраивает ювелирные 1с, он сказал что она уж очень тугая и посоветовал не пользоваться... но так как денег на лицензию нету пока сидим на этом бревне.. т.ч. если есть вариант покупки нормальной программы - лучше не экономить.. скупой платит дважды - проверенно на себе..к сожалению(

----------

debrus (10.07.2015)

----------


## debrus

> Хрень... после того как вложили деньги в нее еще, перестроили и через месяц работы начали вылазить косяки, обратились к программисту который настраивает ювелирные 1с, он сказал что она уж очень тугая и посоветовал не пользоваться... но так как денег на лицензию нету пока сидим на этом бревне.. т.ч. если есть вариант покупки нормальной программы - лучше не экономить.. скупой платит дважды - проверенно на себе..к сожалению(


Так то оно так,но если бы цены на лицуху были адекватные...

----------


## Expulse

> Так то оно так,но если бы цены на лицуху были адекватные...


Это да=(

----------


## nekotaro

Почему-то не получается установить конфу( "Ошибка при создании инф.базы: Не обнаружена установленная версия 1С: предприятие"

----------


## Vlad_12

Ну в этой ситуации и сказать без смеха что -то сложно...)))

----------


## Ukei

> Не обнаружена установленная версия 1С: предприятие"


 - Вбейте эту ошибку в Яндекс

----------


## Vlad_12

> Хрень... (


конечно Хрень... а вы в 1С видели нормальные продукты?



> ... после того как вложили деньги в нее еще, *перестроили* и через месяц работы начали вылазить косяки...(


я ху_ю... те кто мне писал про недочеты и т.д. получил бесплатно !! (напомню, что денег никто за эту конфу не просил и не просит), вы же взяли стороннего.. того кто конфу не знает и через месяц пришел ппц... Разве не вы сами в этом виноваты?




> обратились к программисту который настраивает ювелирные 1с, он сказал что она уж очень тугая и посоветовал не пользоваться... (


1С УПП никогда легкой и не была ))) а чтобы было легко, нужно книги читать (примерно 5 томиков 1С УПП) + сканеры товара + фискальники + люди, которые понимают в особенностях ювелирки + люди, понимающие в торговле, + люди, понимающие в бухгалтерии




> но так как денег на лицензию нету пока сидим на этом бревне.. т.ч. если есть вариант покупки нормальной программы - лучше не экономить.. скупой платит дважды - проверенно на себе..к сожалению(


надеюсь за это время вы накопили 180 тыс. рублей и купили нормальную И (лучше не экономить.. скупой платит дважды !!!)
Хотелось бы отзывы услышать о коробочной версии из магазина..

----------


## Vlad_12

Внимание !! Данный продукт давно не обновлялся... поэтому, если у вас нет знакомого, который может обновить "не типовую" конфигурацию, смысла скачивать нет (отчетность по параметрам прошлых лет..) в остальном конфа рабочая.. Так же будет интересна (по кодингу) тем кто подгоняет свои программы под ювелирку... Всем Ювелирам удачи !!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия ювелирного ломбарда", релиз 3.0.43.103*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ


*Конфигурация "ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Приемный пункт ювелирного ломбарда", релиз 2.0.2.40*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Ювелирный салон", релиз 1.1.3.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Ювелирный торговый дом", релиз 10.5.1.1*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ЮВЕЛИРСОФТ: Управление ювелирным производством", релиз 5.0.3.52*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), авторская сборка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

a.perminov (06.08.2020), alexandr921 (29.08.2022), BARRACUDA221 (23.01.2018), f.lavrov@azbuk (24.07.2018), Gafs (29.03.2019), Ibra_ft (03.06.2020), kserdyukov (17.05.2019), mohctp77 (12.01.2021), preston (20.07.2020), R-TRY (17.04.2018), Rubobor (12.10.2018), Sense73 (04.12.2021), valerchik (29.11.2020), vasy9856 (02.09.2021), Vlad_12 (21.05.2017), YANEIDIOT (25.09.2017), Натик22 (13.05.2021), РГА12 (16.11.2018)

----------

